# Why are we attracted to furries?



## mewtwo55555 (Jul 4, 2014)

So I was wondering If we could talk about why it is that some of the members are attracted to furries in tv shows and such? like nala or renamon or krystal? Anyone have any psychological views on this? Is it just the way our brains are wired?


----------



## Distorted (Jul 4, 2014)

I think it's mostly to do with human characteristics that anthros have. Both physical and personality wise. 

Also inb4 this thread has been done to Dallas.


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't know about you but growwing up I never thought britany spears was hot or daniel radcliffe or ema watson or whoever is "popular". I am 24 and not in tune with that kind of stuff. But nala or renamon or kovu etc are very attractive to me.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 4, 2014)

Is it something specific about those characters that you find attractive? Or is it just the fur?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 4, 2014)

You are attracted to the human part of it. Ok, what's next?


----------



## Celeste~ (Jul 4, 2014)

As far back as I can remember I always loved anthro animals (including walking  on all fours types) I used to be a girl that thought the female characters were so pretty and beautiful. 
I loved any female animal characters because I thought they were so pretty.
 It was the eyes and looks for me. I was too young to understand personalities, so it wasn't the Human characteristics. I wasn't exually attracted to them and never have been, I just think they look beautiful. I'm a straight female too, I just love drawing female characters.


----------



## Joey (Jul 4, 2014)

Because otters are hotter!


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 4, 2014)

The human characteristics are attractive whilst the animal parts look interesting, a combination of bad ass looking and sexy i guess.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 4, 2014)

Because mental illness V:


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 4, 2014)

People find animals cute, and people attractive. So it's all like "you got my cute fuzzy animals into my hot chicks", and then it's like "you got my sexy dudes in my adorable kittens!" So everyone's sexy parts get hot and bothered and everyone's just a kinda weirded out by the whole situation.


----------



## Joey (Jul 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> People find animals cute, and people attractive. So it's all like "you got my cute fuzzy animals into my hot chicks", and then it's like "you got my sexy dudes in my adorable kittens!" So everyone's sexy parts get hot and bothered and everyone's just a kinda weirded out by the whole situation.



Holy shit this is perfect. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 4, 2014)

Because humans are boring sometimes. Im just glad most of my furiends are cute and whatnot.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 4, 2014)

Because people draw them hot...what else can i say, you draw a hot looking blue fox and some weirdo is gonna be into it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 4, 2014)

Yay Weirdos!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 4, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Yay Weirdos!



YAY!!!


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jul 4, 2014)

If OP states that he is furrysexual I swear to god I will quit this fandom all together.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 4, 2014)

Anthro animals are cute and endearing. Hell, they're made to be that way in cartoons so that they appeal to the young audience!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 4, 2014)

'cuz furries are super hawt :V

Honestly, in my opinion it has to do with them being a combination of the familiar (human attributes) and the exotic (animal characteristics and physical attributes).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2014)

An animalistic veneer provides an exotic and primal flavour. Also a tail coming out of your bum is just unfffff. 

I don't think it has anything to do with cute. Those of you saying that make me wonder if you even know what cute means. Do you really feel cute stuff is sexually arousing or even compatible with sexual arousal? More of a turn off.


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jul 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> People find animals cute, and people attractive. So it's all like "you got my cute fuzzy animals into my hot chicks", and then it's like "you got my sexy dudes in my adorable kittens!" So everyone's sexy parts get hot and bothered and everyone's just a kinda weirded out by the whole situation.



I have never thought of it that way. Not sure if that is me though.



monochromatic-dragon said:


> If OP states that he is furrysexual I swear to god I will quit this fandom all together.



I have never seen it put that way. I would consider myself Asexual with maybe zoophilia or "furrysexual" is a good way to put it I guess. The act of sex I am not fond of maybe If I got to know nala or such very well but yeah.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2014)

Bye bye, Monochromatic-dragon.


----------



## mcjoel (Jul 4, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> I have never seen it put that way. I would consider myself Asexual with maybe zoophilia or "furrysexual" is a good way to put it I guess. The act of sex I am not fond of maybe If I got to know nala or such very well but yeah.



Dude not not cool bro not cool


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jul 4, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> ]
> I have never seen it put that way. I would consider myself Asexual with maybe zoophilia or "furrysexual" is a good way to put it I guess. The act of sex I am not fond of maybe If I got to know nala or such very well but yeah.



Well in that case I think you ought to look up the definition of demisexual

Being attracted to furries isn't a sexual orientation. Committing fandom suicide brb.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't find furries or furry porn sexually appealing so I have no idea


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jul 4, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Dude not not cool bro not cool



How do you mean? I am talking psychologically on a subject that I am looking to get other peoples opinion. I am not joking about said things. I am being serious in this thread.



monochromatic-dragon said:


> Well in that case I think you ought to look up the definition of demisexual
> 
> Being attracted to furries isn't a sexual orientation. Committing fandom suicide brb.



Demisexual never heard that word before it fits me very well I like it. one likes what one likes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Well in that case I think you ought to look up the definition of demisexual
> 
> Being attracted to furries isn't a sexual orientation. Committing fandom suicide brb.



To be honest I don't feel demisexual is an orientation either. Its description sounds like it is a facet of sexuality which some people incorrectly define as an orientation because it has the word 'sexual' as a suffix.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 4, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> Demisexual never heard that word before it fits me very well I like it. one likes what one likes.



Demisexual is an "orientation" reserved for special snowflakes on tumblr.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2014)

I feel like fetishists who claim that their fetish is their orientation have a better justification that the people who claim they're demisexual.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel like fetishists who claim that their fetish is their orientation have a better justification that the people who claim they're demisexual.


Based on what I've read, demisexual can basically be summed up as "I don't experience sexual attraction until I get to know you and form a romantic bond".. which is.. what people normally do, who don't feel like jumping into a one-night-stand.
This itself isn't an issue, like identify as whatever the hell sexuality you want to make up, but it matters because you'll get called *phobic if you even question demisexuality's legitimacy. They also like to try to cling to the LGBT movement's coattails to boost their oppression ratings.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jul 4, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Based on what I've read, demisexual can basically be summed up as "I don't experience sexual attraction until I get to know you and form a romantic bond".. which is.. what people normally do, who don't feel like jumping into a one-night-stand.
> This itself isn't an issue, like identify as whatever the hell sexuality you want to make up, but it matters because you'll get called *phobic if you even question demisexuality's legitimacy. They also like to try to cling to the LGBT movement's coattails to boost their oppression ratings.



I tend to think this as well. When I asked a demisexual about it they just explained to me that they literally don't have any feelings in their loins for anyone unless they form a strong bond. I guess since I don't know what thats like myself I can only take their word for it, but it does sound suspiciously like they just wait until the right person comes around for sex.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 4, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> I tend to think this as well. When I asked a demisexual about it they just explained to me that they literally don't have any feelings in their loins for anyone unless they form a strong bond. I guess since I don't know what thats like myself I can only take their word for it, but it does sound suspiciously like they just wait until the right person comes around for sex.



Exactly.. like.. what if you have a friend who you develop sexual feelings for over time? Are you now considered demisexual?
I've had friends that I wasn't attracted to sexually until I hung out with them more and more and bonded stronger as friends. Am I demisexual?


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jul 4, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Exactly.. like.. what if you have a friend who you develop sexual feelings for over time? Are you now considered demisexual?
> I've had friends that I wasn't attracted to sexually until I hung out with them more and more and bonded stronger as friends. Am I demisexual?



Only if you've only ever experienced sexual attraction after creating a strong bond with someone. 
Like... you wouldn't feel anything from looking at a naked and attractive stranger.

I think thats what they're trying to get at with demisexualism


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 4, 2014)

I guess... because... something about fantasy or not being real. Something about "furries" having X characteristic you might find attractive in the real world, and Y characteristic you wouldn't have been able to define outside your imagination. I mean, I never really thought about this sorta thing, 'cause I certainly don't find misc cats dogs animals whatever to be "sexually arousing" whatsoever, but when you've got a piece of artwork in front of you with intent of delivering a certain feeling or emotion, reciprocation of that is not hard if the base instinct is conditioned already (see hot thing, become hot for said thing).

Half the time, it's probably just "attraction" due to 'enticing scenarios' -- imagining something, or thinking about that something, 'cause you just found it online. This sentence is awkwardly vague, but I'd say the "mind running wild" probably gets itself attached to the whole "attracted to furries" concept; I don't know about the situation of not finding anything IRL sexually attractive whatsoever, but if you take a hot bod guy and suddenly dress him up in cosplay (very common thing I see in gay forum group spam places), he's still got that hot bod guy, though he is someone / something else (assuming it's still visible or apparent). I guess apply this to furries -- and much like anything else, you just speculate on anything not known or clear. Hot bod guy is hot bod cat or hot bod dog or something; but truly drawn or presented to appear this way versus cuteness.

Or I'm just talking out of my ass. Whichever.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 4, 2014)

Clayton said:


> I've had friends that I wasn't attracted to sexually until I hung out with them more and more and bonded stronger as friends. Am I demisexual?



Nah nigga, u gay


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Based on what I've read, demisexual can basically be summed up as "I don't experience sexual attraction until I get to know you and form a romantic bond".. which is.. what people normally do, who don't feel like jumping into a one-night-stand.
> This itself isn't an issue, like identify as whatever the hell sexuality you want to make up, but it matters because you'll get called *phobic if you even question demisexuality's legitimacy. They also like to try to cling to the LGBT movement's coattails to boost their oppression ratings.



I guess I would just ask them...so what, are you into guys or girls? _That's_ your orientation. Everything else is your preferences.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 4, 2014)

I actually know a guy who claims to be demisexual. And he's really just bi. u.u I'm hoping its just a phase and he'll see that demisexual is exactly what Clayton just described.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jul 4, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> So I was wondering If we could talk about why it is that some of the members are attracted to furries in tv shows and such? like nala or renamon or krystal? Anyone have any psychological views on this? Is it just the way our brains are wired?



What's this "we" business.

I'm not a weirdo attracted to cartoon and videogame chicks.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 4, 2014)

obsessed with animals+obsessed with fantasy=obsessed with furries


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jul 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> obsessed with animals+obsessed with fantasy=obsessed with furries



obsession and attraction are different.

One normally happens naturally, the other is always creepy as hell.


----------



## VintageLynx (Jul 4, 2014)

Life is too short to analyse every facet of what you like and why. Sometimes it's enough to just accept that you find something appealing and get on with enjoying it (sometimes in private, depending on what it is).


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> obsession and attraction are different.
> 
> One normally happens naturally, the other is always creepy as hell.



Well I'm attracted to it, and some would say it's more than most people, ergo 'obsessed'.

It's practically what I live for, actually all I live for really. Given my career is in the animal field and I'm going to be a dumb nerd forever...so there's that.

Though call it attraction/affinity rather than obsession if you want to be technical with the terms


----------



## Aetius (Jul 4, 2014)

because I have nobody else to get drunk with.


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jul 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well I'm attracted to it, and some would say it's more than most people, ergo 'obsessed'.
> 
> It's practically what I live for, actually all I live for really. Given my career is in the animal field and I'm going to be a dumb nerd forever...so there's that.
> 
> Though call it attraction/affinity rather than obsession if you want to be technical with the terms



What do you do for a living?


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jul 4, 2014)

I actually think a lot of it has to do with the cultural connotations of animals. It functions as a visual shorthand of communicating and telegraphing information about a character. Like how rabbits are culturally associated with sex and fertility, even in the 'general population', which gives us not only your stereotypical submissive rabbit fur, but also things like Playboy bunnies. Tigers are confident and powerful and lithe. Lions are all muscles and brute strength. Puppies are fawning, obedient, and malleable (puppy play is a non-furry kink that draws on this particular association as well). Even ignoring the fact that anthropomorphism often involves adding attractive human physical traits, I think a large part of it is attraction to personal traits and emotions that different animal metaphorically represent.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 4, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> What do you do for a living?


I think she said she works at a kennel or something like that...dunno something with looking after dogs


----------



## ADF (Jul 5, 2014)

If it's the human in the furry that makes it attractive, why do tails have such interest, no human in those 

You could argue its the human physiology the tail is attached to, but there are furries without that such as some lizard characters. There are characters lacking many mammalian traits that still attract errotic attention from furries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2014)

ADF said:


> If it's the human in the furry that makes it attractive, why do tails have such interest, no human in those
> 
> You could argue its the human physiology the tail is attached to, but there are furries without that such as some lizard characters. There are characters lacking many mammalian traits that still attract errotic attention from furries.



I wouldn't be sexually attracted to a furry character who has a tail but no bum. I think it's easier for me to deny being attracted to any non-human animal per se because I'm fundamentally interested in humans in costumes. 

I'm sure that any zoophillic element in furry fetishism is actually a mosaic. Most furries aren't zoophiles, some have zoophillic lilts and some are zoophiles.


----------



## ADF (Jul 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I wouldn't be sexually attracted to a furry character who has a tail but no bum. I think it's easier for me to deny being attracted to any non-human animal per se because I'm fundamentally interested in humans in costumes.
> 
> I'm sure that any zoophillic element in furry fetishism is actually a mosaic. Most furries aren't zoophiles, some have zoophillic lilts and some are zoophiles.



Given yiff composes everything from necko characters to essential ferals, I just think "because human bits" are a simplistic explanation as to why people are attracted to this stuff. Take artists like ecmajor who does a lot of work sexualising none human characters, or Syrinoth who does a lot of dragonic porn, both of which have considerable followings in the 10,000+. Obviously people can like variants of the same subject matter and have totally different motivations, you might like the butt on a character were someone else its paw. I just think furry porn as a whole cannot be summed up so easily.

Personally preferring reptiles, I like the tail butt look  (tasteful)


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jul 5, 2014)

Honestly, OP, there is no one answer. Sure, there may be an answer which fits a large part of the fandom, but that's about the best you can hope for. The right answers for everyone are as varied as the fandom is.

Perhaps a much better question to ask would be, "Why are you, as an individual, attracted to furries?"


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 5, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> What do you do for a living?



What shadows said, I'm currently a kennel tech, but I'm also going to school to become a vet tech in the future

...and also to continue the obsession/attraction thing, it's not like 'attraction' doesn't sound creepy either, attraction kind of denotes something physical or sexual, like you're attracted to another person. When you say you're attracted to ideas or objects it sounds fetishistic. Obsessed, for wgatever reason, is a word I feel is something used for objects, instead. If there's a better word, I would think affinity would be it, hence fur affinity. 

...and as Abbi Normal said above, I think that makes a lot of sense.  Also, historically anthropomorphic figures were worshipped as gods by humanity, it's not like the furry fandom is anything new.


----------



## Aulendra (Jul 5, 2014)

I think it adds an exotic edge to the human form, just like vampires, elves, humanoid-looking aliens and similar fantasy creatures do. However, I just find furs less "boring" than humans with pointy ears or fangs.


----------



## Kimjoy (Jul 6, 2014)

I honestly don't get the people here that hate on us "horny" furry fans. I too find most furry porn more attractive than real life porn. It's the same thing if you were in an anime fansite and someone liked Hentai. If it's their thing then hey that's them. I never would have imagined a PG rated Furry site because just searching furry on almost any website will show you some non PG stuff so why bother, or at least give us a locked forum only for members or something. Anyways to answer your question, I honestly don't know why I just do as long as it's not too feral like the Fox and the Hound but Pokemon and Digimon is okay, some anyways. I guess because it's not real we find it more attractive since we won't seem like stalkers or creeps. We feel less shame and can let our imagination do the work easier than with a human.


----------



## Granus (Jul 6, 2014)

Because plain old human body just isn't as attractive than a furry's body. Least that's my reason anyway. Why is it? I dunno. It just is.


----------



## Vermilion (Apr 3, 2016)

www.marieclaire.co.uk: The Demisexuals: 'It Takes Me Months To Feel Sexually Attracted To Anyone'

Might help


----------



## Somnium (Apr 3, 2016)

for the same reason i'm attracted to animals, they are cute and have fur :3


----------



## Insanity Steve (Apr 3, 2016)

Human beings are complicated and what your brain tells you has to do with personality and one's own unique perversion of attraction


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 4, 2016)

I saw this video on YouTube some time ago and I think it gives some interesting ideas on what might he going on from a mental sense on why furries may have a sexual attraction of anthropomorphic animals:


----------



## Ricky (Apr 4, 2016)

Not ALL of them 

That said, is this really just people who associate with the whole furry thing?

I seriously doubt any guy wouldn't agree that Jessica Rabbit is hot...

Maybe it's a difference in amount >.>


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 4, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Not ALL of them
> 
> That said, is this really just people who associate with the whole furry thing?
> 
> ...


I don't know how correct the video really is or not, I just thought it would be worth posting here.


----------

